# Little update



## Itsme7 (Jan 11, 2013)

Heres a update from my friend that had a climbing accident, hes healed up and pretty much has back full use. Heres a few pics.

View attachment 272933

View attachment 272934


And heres an update 5-6 months later. 

" The stihl chainsaw that cut me.. Just a reminder to slow down and remember what can happen in a split second"

View attachment 272935


----------



## Acosi151 (Jan 12, 2013)

Love the fresh ink


----------



## shaddart (Jan 28, 2013)

*back story*

Hi, got any details on that injury?

I'm doing a little compilation of gory injuries for our yearly company meeting.

thanks.

Paul Lanctot
Van Yahres Tree Company
Charlottesville, VA


----------

